# clen and yohimbine



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

started these today at am dose of 5mg yohim/40mcg clen.and repeated at 3pm...im gona do 2weeks on,2 off for 2 cycles...may increase to 3 doses after a few days...noticable stim effect in the am/pm dose.not sure if its a comman side,but got a headach after pm dose...

diet wise,im on intermitant fasting,been doing it for 7 weeks this friday an lost 3kgs,most of which was lost in the first 5 week...i injured myself(ankle) so havent been training..im now aloud back in the gym and will be training fasted most mornings,some pm training....calories are currenly around 2000 per day...i eat 4 meals,topped up with shakes.last meal at 9pm,first meal following day 12pm...

i am currently on 2ml of test a week also(isis teston 350).i was just over mid way through cycle when i got injured and thought it be pointless stopping..got around 6 weeks left,so ties in nicly with the clen/yohim cycle...i also strated proviron today at 50mg,and var at 50mg....low dose var i know,but its just to help with strength whilst trying to cut...

my current bodyweight in the morning is 89.5kg,my goal is to get to 85kg but dont expect it just from 2 cycles of clen/yohim...i will keep posting on here with progress hopfully...a 2-2.5kg loss would be sweet!!

any advice on current cycle would be great..change,add things etc etc..

thanks


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

On day 4,after 3days on the clens/yohim and slight cut in calories BW this morning was 88.3kg.happy with that....some of this maybe water weigh as well as fat but its a good loss...cals are 2000 a day at the moment,after this week I may up it to 2.200 as I want a more steady loss...il add some cardio also

Effects from the clen/yohim are still felt on twice daily dose of 5mg/40mcg am/pm,having some cramps in the chest as well.think that's from the clens??


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Day 6 at same dose..no stun effect from them at all but still losing weight.bang on 88kg this morning..was going to increase the dose but decided to add an am home made ECA..had a few effs laying about so started this morning for the last week...apart from what the scales say,defo looking alot leaner in the mirror...reallly happy so far


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

day 8 now...same dose,eca with am dose...body weight down to 87.3kg this morning...morning training so thats definatley helping....may add a 3rd dose of clen/yohim from tomorrow untill i finish on mondy next week...happy with weight loss so far..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Why did you decide to run Yohimbine and Clen simultaneously? I'm running 2 weeks Yohimbine (15mg) and 2 weeks Clen.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> Why did you decide to run Yohimbine and Clen simultaneously? I'm running 2 weeks Yohimbine (15mg) and 2 weeks Clen.


You can do it either way as Clen and Yohim hit different receptors, remember though that Clen / ECA hit similar ones as do Yohim / ECA so running those in combination wouldn't be as effective. Personally I would run as you do @rectus, but its what works for the individual that counts in the end. :thumb:


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

rectus said:


> Why did you decide to run Yohimbine and Clen simultaneously? I'm running 2 weeks Yohimbine (15mg) and 2 weeks Clen.


tbh mate,thats what i was going to do.2weeks yohimbine,2weeks clens..I put a post up on here asking about it but got no reply so looked into it myself...

after reading diggy guides I thought both interacted with the beta-2 receptors.when I re-read the guides I realised yohim are altha-2 but was around 5 days in so thought id just carry on..reason I added eca,i had a few effs laying about,so just added them to am dose as iv been training am and its wrking...

now I know I will run them separate..ill need 2 weeks off from these,when I start again ill run yohimbine 2weeks then clens 2 weeks...I suppose you could call this a little experiment as im pretty new to fat lose supps...


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> You can do it either way as Clen and Yohim hit different receptors, remember though that Clen / ECA hit similar ones as do Yohim / ECA so running those in combination wouldn't be as effective. Personally I would run as you do @rectus, but its what works for the individual that counts in the end. :thumb:


as the post above says,i got the info a lil mixed up....once iv had a break from these I will run clen and yohimbine separately...can you tell me what I can run along side these....thanks mate...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jones105 said:


> as the post above says,i got the info a lil mixed up....once iv had a break from these I will run clen and yohimbine separately...can you tell me what I can run along side these....thanks mate...


The only thing to run with them is heavy weights and cardio 

Really you are hitting everything pretty hard on the stims, so probably no real point running anything else in there.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> The only thing to run with them is heavy weights and cardio
> 
> Really you are hitting everything pretty hard on the stims, so probably no real point running anything else in there.


Ok mate,thanks...currently cardio is just a lil bit on the bike.i injured my ankle 4weeks ago so need to take it easy there.throughout may il start to wrk my legs properly and rehab the ankle...

I take 2 weeks off from Sunday then cycle 2weeks on each...il prob stop with the.stims then tbh...il maintain weight loss with my diet and training hopfully..im a light weigh strongman so don't want to much weigh loss.target is to get to 85kg,and maintain that for a while.ma not need to cycle the stims if I get to 85 by Sunday....

What is the stuff that's used to help recovery with these...a guy put a picture up on another thread.they were 25mg tabs and purple in colour...

Thanks for you help mate.appreciate it


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

jones105 said:


> Ok mate,thanks...currently cardio is just a lil bit on the bike.i injured my ankle 4weeks ago so need to take it easy there.throughout may il start to wrk my legs properly and rehab the ankle...
> 
> I take 2 weeks off from Sunday then cycle 2weeks on each...il prob stop with the.stims then tbh...il maintain weight loss with my diet and training hopfully..im a light weigh strongman so don't want to much weigh loss.target is to get to 85kg,and maintain that for a while.ma not need to cycle the stims if I get to 85 by Sunday....
> 
> ...


Hi mate looks like the weight loss is going well.Out of interest have you taken any measurements?I ran clen,yohimbine at t3 before and it's the quickest I've ever lost my 'lovehandles' my waist measurement shot down!Admittedly I was strict on diet and doing a lot of cardio but they seemed to shift in a lot less time than any previous combo (I've ran clen solo,t3 and clen,ECA,pretty much every other OTC fat burner)


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Hi mate looks like the weight loss is going well.Out of interest have you taken any measurements?I ran clen,yohimbine at t3 before and it's the quickest I've ever lost my 'lovehandles' my waist measurement shot down!Admittedly I was strict on diet and doing a lot of cardio but they seemed to shift in a lot less time than any previous combo (I've ran clen solo,t3 and clen,ECA,pretty much every other OTC fat burner)


hi mate...na not taken any measurements...relying on scale and mirror...ifs flying off my waist,legs and arms got more definition...dont seem to have lost alot around stomach but U can make out my abbs when tensed and obliques etc etc...i knw some of the weight loss will be water/glycogen as well seas fat..my diet is a combo of IF and paleo...very little carbs....

Happy with results so.far tbh...once iv hit target weight I really just wana maintain it for.a while...then if weight starts to go back on il do the stones again...see how it goes


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jones105 said:


> hi mate...na not taken any measurements...*relying on scale and mirror*...ifs flying off my waist,legs and arms got more definition...dont seem to have lost alot around stomach but U can make out my abbs when tensed and obliques etc etc...i knw some of the weight loss will be water/glycogen as well seas fat..my diet is a combo of IF and paleo...very little carbs....
> 
> Happy with results so.far tbh...once iv hit target weight I really just wana maintain it for.a while...then if weight starts to go back on il do the stones again...see how it goes


Of these two, mirror is your best guide. Scales help - as they show you are moving in the right direction, but how you look, or how your partner tells you look , is the key. :thumb:


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

just thought id rap this up.....

had really good results using clens and yohimbine together.i took last dose on Tuesday and weighed myself.87.5kg,a loss of 2kg..dont seem a lot considering,but I did have a few bad days,were I binged on sweets,chocolate.damn easter eggs....trained fasted 3times per week with a good diet but not a lot of cardio.(ankle injury).dose I kepy at 5mg yohim,40mcg Chinese clen 8am and reapeded at around 3pm.on week 2 I added eca to am dose(home made)as I had a few ephs laying around...

next time around I wont be doing all these together,after reading diggys guides more carefully I understand more about each compound.i will do yohimbine for two weeks dose from 10mg upto 5mg,then 2weeks on clens at 80mcg upto 120mcg and then finish off with another 2weeks of yohimbine....after this I will lay off the stims for a while,and just use things like green tea,carnitine and cla to help maintain body weight with diet and by then my ankle should be healed up so I can do some tidy cardio...


----------

